# Mouth to lung or straight lung?



## Barak (21/6/15)

So quick question. Do most of you guys still vape mouth to lung or have you moved on to straight lung hits? 

The reason i ask is because i have moved to straight lung hits, so now it is virtually impossible with my setup to get a smoker to try vaping because they simple cannot handle it. I almost feel like i should buy a secondary setup just so people can try vaping. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle (21/6/15)

Straight lung hits strictly. Can't do the mouth to lung thing at all anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak (21/6/15)

Updated my first post to reflect my dilemma


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/6/15)

Still mouth to lung after almost 2 years of vaping. Do not like the direct to lung sensation and feels to me as if I lose a lot of flavour. But, hey, whatever keeps peeps off the stinkies works for me.

Sounds like an excellent idea to have a secondary device. My Reos are set up for a thumping throat hit, which most smokers cannot tolerate. Fortunately HRH used an iStick with mAN, which is great for smokers to try. Have just been given the go ahead to get her a Subox Mini to try - am way more excited than her!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (21/6/15)

Used to be mouth to lung, but it felt too much like smoking, so went on to straight lung hits only. Doesn't feel like smoking to me anymore 
It's different for everyone.
My buddy who was with me at vapecon went straight to lung on his first day and never looked back. He also started with Atlantis at sub ohm. He's a happy vaper and now he's getting a Reo. He listens to me....hehehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barak (21/6/15)

Yeah was at a party last night and people were freaking out about the m80 and the atlantis. It gets a lot more stares than a twisp. But yeah, everyone wanted a go and everyone coughed their lungs out. I felt kind of bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/6/15)

After a year and a half I still favour the mouth to lung because of the flavour... to me flavour is everything! I do have lung atties but that's more to play with and I don't think I will ever embrace the lung hit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## zadiac (21/6/15)

Barak said:


> Yeah was at a party last night and people were freaking out about the m80 and the atlantis. It gets a lot more stares than a twisp. But yeah, everyone wanted a go and everyone coughed their lungs out. I felt kind of bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I warn people before I let them try and I close up the airflow so they can take mouth to lung for their first time. Letting newbies do lung hits can put them off vaping permanently.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Barak (21/6/15)

zadiac said:


> I warn people before I let them try and I close up the airflow so they can take mouth to lung for their first time. Letting newbies do lung hits can put them off vaping permanently.


Yeah that is exactly what im scared of. I only had the atlantis with me and that thing unfortunately does not close really well. I did warn them but smokers always think they can handle it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (21/6/15)

Barak said:


> Yeah that is exactly what im scared of. I only had the atlantis with me and that thing unfortunately does not close really well. I did warn them but smokers always think they can handle it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Also true, but if you warned them, then you've done your duty. If they don't want to listen, then it should put them right on their asses

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam (21/6/15)

I was a full on mouth to lung vaper for three years up until April this year. I have now moved over to full on lung hits as the devices I use does not cater for mouth to lung. I find lung hits more enjoyable now with the correct equipment. I'm sure I'll enjoy a REO with rm2 if I feel the need to.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (21/6/15)

I agree with @zadiac mouth-to-lung reminds me too much of smoking. 3 months after quitting I still dream about smoking a ciggy, while building my coils no less 
Of all the drugs I've gotten on to and off of, ciggies has been the hardest. Some days the only thing that keep sme vaping is the tons of money I've spent on vaping 

I find the clouds more addictive than flavor, nicotine or anything else. I still do mouth-to-lung hits in the car on the Nauti Mini, but it makes me cough lately. Whereas in the beginning I could not do a lung hit to save my life!


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/6/15)

Strictly lung hutting. Dont much like the mouth to lung.

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## DoubleD (21/6/15)

Great question, we had a poll on a previous thread, it would be cool if you guys that didnt vote yet, do so now - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/are-you-a-lung-hitter-or-mouth-to-lung-vaper.t5769/


----------



## Barak (21/6/15)

Shit sorry. Didn't see that thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/6/15)

Thanks @DoubleD. Done

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/6/15)

I hath casteth my voteth


----------



## DoubleD (21/6/15)

Barak said:


> Shit sorry. Didn't see that thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No worries bro, I just love surveys. the geek in me needs them


----------



## Barak (21/6/15)

DoubleD said:


> No worries bro, I just love surveys. the geek in me needs them


Yeah it is actually less about how people are vaping and more about actual smokers being turned off by vaping because of the sub ohm craze and lung hits that are taking over. 

But i have a massive babelas so i struggled to turn my thoughts into readable sentences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/6/15)

Hi @Barak 

I used to be only mouth to lung
But a few months back i started doing more lung hits and enjoyed it. 

I am now about 50/50 and i have both setups

The two types of vapes are totally different for me

On mouth to lung i get extremely concentrated flavour and very strong throat hit. I still use mouth to lung when reviewing juices. My favourite setup for this is the RM2 on a Reo. Usually 18mg juice. 

On direct lung hits, the sensation is very different. More volume makes up for the less concentrated flavour. I have to use lower nic strengths. Usually around 9 to 12mg. Its a satisfying full inhale that makes for a nice change from mouth to lung. My favourite setup is the Nuppin on the Reo but i also like my Lemo1 for restrictive long lazy lung hits. I usually like fruity menthol juices for lung hits. Find them refreshing and I like the menthol burn in the throat on long drags. 

Both have their place currently in my setup and i enjoy them both. 

As for allowing new vapers to try your gear, I agree, they dont usually enjoy direct lung hits. My gear is not suitable either because my mouth to lung devices are usually setup for loads of throat hit with the coils very high.


----------



## DoubleD (21/6/15)

Barak said:


> Yeah it is actually less about how people are vaping and more about actual smokers being turned off by vaping because of the sub ohm craze and lung hits that are taking over.
> 
> But i have a massive babelas so i struggled to turn my thoughts into readable sentences.
> 
> ...



I'm with you bud, My Reo and RM2 is setup with a 1ohm coil and all though it's a tame coil, in most cases smokers cough and say its too strong for them which is where my back up istick comes into play. I use a iStick 20w with a atomic dripper setup with a 1.6ohm coil, this little guy converts smokers so fast I have to argue my reasoning for not selling my setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (21/6/15)

i also do mouth to lung. sometimes i build a low dual build and lung hit to entertain myself with the clouds but that don't last long then i am back to mouth to lung. tiny rba's do it for me, like the rm2 and the cyclone with about a 1.3mm air hole. lung hit lose a lot of flavor for me but they are fun.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## shabbar (21/6/15)

Also was a MTL kinda guy until recently, now its straight lung hits.

Feels like my device is broken if I take a MTL hit coz I don't see any clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (21/6/15)

I swing both ways...all the time 

Both are good experiences and I don't think I could go long without either. I always have devices with me set-up for both, and I always pass the MTL device to smokers for testing - which almost always blows them away as it's set up for a very similar experience to smoking, but with amazing flavour


----------



## Marzuq (21/6/15)

I'm still a goofy Vaper. Regardless of device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (21/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> I'm still a goofy Vaper. Regardless of device.



Awesome bud 

I just realized I too still do this (without even realizing) on my lung hitting devices - it's become such a natural part of how I vape I'd forgotten it had a name

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (21/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> I'm still a goofy Vaper. Regardless of device.



I only go goofy when I want a 'kick'. Goofy gives the best of both worlds

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (21/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Awesome bud
> 
> I just realized I too still do this (without even realizing) on my lung hitting devices - it's become such a natural part of how I vape I'd forgotten it had a name



Really glad to hear that there is still guys doing that style of vaping. I really dnt think about it anymore either. It's a natural style now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Barak (21/6/15)

Marzuq said:


> I'm still a goofy Vaper. Regardless of device.


What is that if i might ask?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/6/15)

Barak said:


> What is that if i might ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You stand on your head and do direct to lung vapes. The most incredible feeling - a must try!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (21/6/15)

Barak said:


> What is that if i might ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 toots (double clutch), first one is a lung hit followed by a MTL hit. Or at least thats how I enjoy it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak (21/6/15)

Andre said:


> You stand on your head and do direct to lung vapes. The most incredible feeling - a must try!


Ha ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/6/15)

Barak said:


> What is that if i might ask?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Exactly as @DoubleD stated. A short mouth to lung hit followed by a lung hit. 
Brings out the best of the flavor for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (22/6/15)

I used to do MTL when I started vaping, now it's direct lung hits for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Necropolis (22/6/15)

When using the Nautulis mini it is mouth to lung for me - straight lung hits with this feel awkward. 

But now that I have the Subtank Mini it is lung hits only - with the airflow wide open - I will cough up both lungs if I mouth to lung with this.


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

Necropolis said:


> When using the Nautulis mini it is mouth to lung for me - straight lung hits with this feel awkward.
> 
> But now that I have the Subtank Mini it is lung hits only - with the airflow wide open - I will cough up both lungs if I mouth to lung with this.



With the upgraded SubTank Mini you can have it both ways


----------



## Necropolis (22/6/15)

Got mine a couple of weeks ago - so assuming it is the new one. 

Still prefer straight lung hits - mouth to lung gets super hot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

Necropolis said:


> Got mine a couple of weeks ago - so assuming it is the new one.
> 
> Still prefer straight lung hits - mouth to lung gets super hot.



If you have dual airflow slots then it is the (old) new one (one of the airflow settings has very tiny holes). But even so, the older coils and RBA doesn't work so well for MTL. 

The (new) new one I'm referring to is the one included with the Subox (will be sold separately soon as well) - it comes with a 1.5 Ohm coil (for pure MTL) and even with the new RBA it works perfectly fine for mouth-to-lung or lung hits by simply changing the airflow (and dropping the power a bit for MTL)


----------



## Necropolis (22/6/15)

Ahhh fair enough. 

I'm quite enjoying the straight lung hits though

Reactions: Like 1


----------

